# New Stuff 2013



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

Got a few new toys this year. I'll start with my fave


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

That is one bad ass truck - n - plow. Congrats !!!


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

nice rig and plow


----------



## gallihersnow (Dec 17, 2012)

That is one sweet truck!


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Nice truck!


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

very nice plow rig


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

sweet rig word of advice from a fellow ccsb 6.7 owner on black Friday order yourself a 50 gallon titan fuel tank from xdp it is hands down the best money iv spent on my truck and iv spent a LOT. Either way good luck with it


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

nice , good luck with that f350 business must be great to get a platinum addition I saw one in just like that in gas very nice inside and a lot of gagets.


----------



## IA Farmer (Nov 7, 2004)

Very nice upgrade. I can't wait to try mine.


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

That's it! I have to get a plow for mine. Looks great Mystic, heard these 6.7's are beasts to plow with.


----------



## cat10 (Sep 6, 2010)

looks great u should push some snow with that


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

Thanks guys. I drove my other truck 6.5 years she had 135k on it no major problems but we just needed another truck couldn't be in 4 places at once with 3 trucks. So I figured mine as well travel nice. Plus I do a lot of weekend trips, lake, concerts, road trips. I'm a young single guy so mine as well get something nice because I probably won't be able to once I have wife an kids. I'm not a fan of those letters on the back thinking about taking them off. I plan on getting a transfer tank real soon. Already 12k on the clock, Love the truck its my baby.


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

Needed to get a bigger machine for snow work this year so here she is older but in good shape and should easily do what I will ask of her.

Also one with the blade on it. I was having trouble posting pictures but finally figured it out. Got a few more coming....


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Mysticlandscape;1656564 said:


> So I figured mine as well travel nice. Plus I do a lot of weekend trips, lake, concerts, road trips. I'm a young single guy so mine as well get something nice because I probably won't be able to once I have wife an kids.


Nope. Then you'll have to find a left over and nicely equipped XL. I know a guy....:laughing:


----------



## LuckyPlower (Dec 8, 2012)

sharp looking truck


----------



## TCLandscaping (Jan 27, 2012)

You must do some serious work in the summer months as well. I feel like you have built your business rather fast. But like they say hard work pays off. I was hoping you would chime in soon as I love seeing pics of your stuff. That loader is awesome. Good luck this season. And keep the pics coming.


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

Wow congrats on the new equipment and truck.


----------



## A&J Landscaping (Dec 7, 2011)

Congrats on the truck and loader hope you have a good season and keep the pics coming


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

Sexy looking truck! wesportussmileyflag


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

quote "Needed to get a bigger machine for snow work this year so here she is older but in good shape and should easily do what I will ask of her."

but you know you will make more $$ with old betsy than with a new one unless the old one was severly beat on. good luck with her .


----------



## sld92e_23 (Jul 2, 2008)

very nice  I plow in jamaica plain, Boston, and Roslindale ares



Mysticlandscape;1673675 said:


> Needed to get a bigger machine for snow work this year so here she is older but in good shape and should easily do what I will ask of her.
> 
> Also one with the blade on it. I was having trouble posting pictures but finally figured it out. Got a few more coming....


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

Action shots from last storm


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

Here are a few more from so far this season...


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Nice looking equipment and nice action shots.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Looks good. What kinda mileage you getting with your 6.7? Im pondering getting a new truck


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

NoFearDeere;1713793 said:


> Looks good. What kinda mileage you getting with your 6.7? Im pondering getting a new truck


15-16 all summer 12-13 now with alot more idling pushing and towing plus winter blend fuel

Love the truck alot more power but i miss my 6.0 sound n whistle but i can repo it from my employee if i want to


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

You never had any problems with your 6.0 huh? Love the new truck, I'm sure the quiet motor is a big change.


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

How is the loader working out for you?


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

A.T.T.;1715326 said:


> You never had any problems with your 6.0 huh? Love the new truck, I'm sure the quiet motor is a big change.


When it rains it pours. Never had a problem until this week. Lost oil pan on the 350 Dump at the end of the last storm and the EGR cooler ( we think) this morning on the blue pick up.

Loader is a nice machine I am glad we got it. Minor issues but shes a beast. Tranny cooler is leaking having it fixed as we speak so she is ready for the next storm!


----------



## 04trd (Sep 21, 2013)

Damn that's a nice truck. I went to look at one the other day. Looked at the price tag and fell over and ran the other way.


----------



## cda817 (Nov 20, 2009)

Thats how our 6.0 went. We were meticulous on maintenance and never had a problem and last winter we couldn't keep it out of the shop. In and out all winter until we traded it.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Looks really nice!


----------



## rebert (Nov 6, 2008)

Very nice equipment!!


----------

